# REPORT: Raps shoud sign Mengke Bateer today



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

The toronto Star is saying so:
http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...960&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040


Heres his profile:
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mengke_bateer/index.html?nav=page

He is huge so perhaps can give us some D and rebounding against bigger line-ups?

I like Glens technique he finds the guys who play behind really good players and have never had a chance at some consistent minutes. (McCoy -> behind SHAQ, Mengke -> behind Duncan)
One day one of these guys will really pay of.

Never seen him play personally

Good bye Baston?


> Baston, who was solid with Toronto's summer league team in Long Beach, Calif., is a restricted free agent, meaning the Raptors have a right to match any offer he gets but if he does draw interest from another team, it's expected Grunwald would let him go.



His bio certainly has my attention:


> Has played for the Chinese National Team since 1993 (when he was 18) … teammates on the National Team include 7-5 Yao Ming and 7-0 Wang Zhizhi … was China’s starting center in both the 1996 and 2000 Olympic Games ... helped lead China to the silver medal at the 2001 World University Games and the ABC Championship … played for China in the 2002 World Championship … had 19 points and 7 rebounds in 34 minutes (all team highs) in China’s 84-65 loss to the U.S. team on 8/31 … played for the Chinese National Team in three Asian Games (1994, 1998 and 2002) … in addition played in the 1995 World University Games, the 1995 ABC Championship and the 1999 Goodwill Games ... Appeared in 22 games with the Beijing Ducks in 2001-02… averaged 24.8 points, 14.1 rebounds and 3.1 assists … shot .489 (203-415) from the field, .309 (46-149) from three-point land and .719 (69-96) from the line … ranked sixth in the league in scoring, second in rebounding and ninth in blocks (with 1.1 bpg) … named a CBA All-Star … led the Ducks to the 2001 CBA Semifinals.


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mengke_bateer/bio.html


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

very nice addition to the raptors. bateer might actually shine in the east, where he won't be buried in the bench as much as he was in san antonio.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i dont agree.. i rather see that dude they drafted van dan or whatever..


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I like BATTER. He is a goon. 290 pounds of foul-machine!  

Guy can also score and rebound a little, even has an outside shot.

I'm looking forward to seeing him play some minutes in purple. 

It doesn't look like he can slide-step though!  A foul every 4 minutes!!!!


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

He averages more fouls a game, then rebounds.... seems like a waste of a roster spot to me, but I guess you can never have enough big men.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i personally LOVE Bateer (being asian myself  ). but besides that, i believe with his size and strength, has a shot of becoming a decent C in the league. he just doesn't get the minutes a player needs to develop.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I've seen him out play Elton Brand...I've also seen Luis Scola do it, too. And, of course, at one time, the Spurs had (the rights to) both.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

He does NOT get pushed around. You can always have one roster spot reserved for a guy like that. Who do you think will get to lean on Shaq?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

he seems like a decent pick-up, its not like they're signing him to a big salary, so if he doesnt do anything, who cares.....


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Zhi-Zhi is very talented, given the playing time, he'll put up decent numbers, why not sign him, for very cheap?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Zhi-Zhi is very talented, given the playing time, he'll put up decent numbers, why not sign him, for very cheap?


Zhi-Zhi is too content to drift around the arc. The Raptors badly need an inside presence when AD isn't on the court. With Bateer, you have a big body who can hit J's about as well, but is comfortable closer to the basket.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

Zhi-Zhi is also almost uncoachable, every coach has tried to get him to go inside but he has never listened.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Zhi-Zhi is too content to drift around the arc. The Raptors badly need an inside presence when AD isn't on the court. With Bateer, you have a big body who can hit J's about as well, but is comfortable closer to the basket.


Exactly. That's why you guys will benefit more from the addition of Bateer than from ZhiZhi.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i dont agree.. i rather see that dude they drafted van dan or whatever..


LOL I betcha you know alot about him since you don't even know his name. :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i dont agree.. i rather see that dude they drafted van dan or whatever..


so you'd rather have a guy who's lost in his team in Barcelona to a guy who has proven himself to be a great player in China and druing the WC's?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> i dont agree.. i rather see that dude they drafted van dan or whatever..


dude, with all due respect, you probably haven't seen bateer play, and you certainly haven't seen ramer (and neither have i). we don't have enough information to even assert opinion on who we THINK is better because we don't know either player. we're effectively going on physical attributes, international league statistics, prior limited history and other superficial information that doesn't mean a thing.

by feeling a certain way without having much substantive reason to DO SO, we just add to the confusion. "grunwald's an idiot" or something similar seems to come from our mouths- and such comments do indeed have an effect (although it's hard to see) somewhere along the line. in my opinion, fans who are uneducated on certain topics should just stay away entirely instead of weighing in with some cheap shot that is formed on the basis of nothing.

i know you just made a short comment but, in my opinion, it really does have a negative effect somewhere. as fans, we need to stop taking shots at GMs when we really have no idea which way to feel ourselves. we shouldn't have an opinion for the sake of having an opinion; we should ideally have an opinion because we have a REASON to have one. there's a difference.

grunwald has an opinion. he KNOWS- it's his job. he's likely been scouting for weeks and doing serious research on how to plug our hole at center. we're just fans who are out of the loop. personally, i don't know the first thing about bateer. i'm not going to knowingly pass judgment on his acquisition until i've seen him play. 

forming an opinion will have to wait.

(sorry for being so anal.)

peace


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

big ups to GG!!!! we have no centers so he goes out and gets two players bringing two different, but much needed, games. moiso brings skill (i hope) along with length and atheticism. i thought we'd have to be content with that, being extremely low on muscle and bulk but low and behold GG comes up with the asian montross, who is a great sign at a low price. we need this guy to battle against the real bigs of the league, eat up fouls, etc. bravo. 

no room for baston? GG needs to sign one more PG, probably cleaves (making for great chemistry and a happy team i think). i would like to grab baston too, at the right price he's a solid addition but he won't get much time at all.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> no room for baston? GG needs to sign one more PG, probably cleaves (making for great chemistry and a happy team i think). i would like to grab baston too, at the right price he's a solid addition but he won't get much time at all.


let's analyze for a moment:
PG: AW/Palacio
SG: VC/Mo Pete
SF: Lamond/CJ
PF: JYD/Bosh/Bradley
C: AD/Moiso/Bateer

add in Baston and another PG and that's 14 players. two will be in the IR. i don't see why Baston would not be signed.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> dude, with all due respect, you probably haven't seen bateer play, and you certainly haven't seen ramer (and neither have i). we don't have enough information to even assert opinion on who we THINK is better because we don't know either player. we're effectively going on physical attributes, international league statistics, prior limited history and other superficial information that doesn't mean a thing.
> ...


 

first off the guy is 28 and hasn't done anything.. i would rather have a dude that has potentail and years ahead of him.. dont cry or anything.. and its not like everything glen does is good..


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

being Asian, this is a nice pickup for me 

I think he can be ok, especially in the East, and being the true bigman on this team (i guess this means Montross wont be back for a while)

hes gonna be this season's version of Sean Marks....the guy at the end of the bench who everyone wants to see play


at least me and my asian friends have this guy to talk about hahaha and maybe get his jersey


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

who was that big dude that use to play for the raptors that everyone liked?? they traded him to denver.. garth something.. not sure.. he had some crazy growl..


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> who was that big dude that use to play for the raptors that everyone liked?? they traded him to denver.. garth something.. not sure.. he had some crazy growl..



yeah, garth joseph. he was pretty big


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

http://www.asia-basket.com/CHNplayer.asp?PlayerID=8076

look at him now.. anyways.. this Mengke dude is the next GARTH JOSEPH


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> .. i would rather have a dude that has potentail and years ahead of him..


Van Here has potential to average 3/1.. HOW CAN WE PASS UP ON THIS GUY!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just how much potential does Van de Hare have? he looked COMPLETELY lost during the SPL games. 

this one time, he'd get a pass and would hesistate for a few seconds on what he was gonna do. :laughing:

he is big though, so i'll give him that. but just because you're tall does not mean you have more potential than a guy like Bateer who has proven in China he's a good player.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

But Van de Hare smokes the La La la! lol


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you you just probably go to his player profiles, saw that he's 28 years old and made this comment.

I found some of your comment weird sometimes, in another thread, u were asking people who is Jerome Moiso and the next comment you were making a comment about him.

here is what you said:

1st post:
TO be honest with you i have never heard about the guy.. Anyone have a link with stats info picture etc?

2nd post:
yup i seen it.. you never know.. he was an 11th overall pick. he could turn out to be a good player.. or continue to be a bust.. it's a good sign. BUT if we sign him we'll have to trade a few of our pf's.

HOW DA HECK DO YOU KNOW IT'S A GOOD SIGN WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW WHO DA HECK IS MOISO LIKE MOMENTS AGO?

I bet you NEVER watch Ramon Van De Hare played before, and I don't know if you have watch Menke Bateer played before.

He's the part of the Big three of China, yes, the worst, but the toughest and strongest for sure, a very different style of game compare to Yao and Wang. Batteer drop 16, I think against the US in WC, and hey, if you never watch him played before, don't say thinks like "this dude is 28, and have done nothing." He haven't done anything in the NBA, but just to remind you there are actually basketball league else where in the world. 

So if there is one day the Raptors sign Dejan Bodiroga or Gregor F-u-c-k-a, don't just go to their player's profile and complain they are 30 something and they haven't done anything.

The fact is, if we bring in Ramon Van de Hare, it's like teaching a basketball player from the scratch. Instead of leaving him on the bench for 82 games, and I guaranteed you he would be in the injured list for 82 games if he joins the team this season. Why don't we keep him in Europe and let him develop his fundamentals.

So why don't we bring someone who has all the skills and could help NOW. We wouldn't lost the right to Van de Hare if we don't bring him in this season, so we can just leave him in Europe.

As a Chinese, I watch couple of Bateer's game, and here is my impression about him

As most foreign players does, he's got range and solid fundamentals, he could shoot jumpers and 3s when needed. He's got a HUGE body, and unlike Wang Zhi Zhi, he like to mix down low. And his strong enough to hold his own down the post. 

However, Batteer is getting old, and he's very slow. As some pointed out, he averages more fouls than points or rebound, mostly due to his lack of laternal quickness, and he loves to play defense with his hand since he's kinda too slow to match up. But if you give him more minutes, he will eventually adapt to this game, and lower his fouls. 

Don't look for Batteer to come in and average like 10 and 10. He's at best around 7 and 5 players. But he's a much much more mature player than McCoy, he KNOWS basketball and he understands his role on a team and he have more passion than Wang Zhi Zhi in this game. So look for him to be a good compliment on the defense and offense end. I am excited to see a Chinese player on this team, and good job Glen for bringing in a centre!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> 
> 1st post:
> ...


cause i read up on him you idiot.. lol Mengke don't smoke the La la La therfore doesn't make the cut :laugh:!! how can i watch and pay attention to every player in the nba when they average 5 minutes?? i dont have access to all the games plus i got things to do.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

wow, it's nice that you can just read up a player on paper and make comment about their game, simply shows how much you know about basketball.

and oh ya, I sure the reason that Mengke Batteer wouldn't make the cut becasue he doesn't smoke the la la la, man, you know a lot about basketball, and it's really nice to have some smart experts like you on this board.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beteer is a great big man which we need. Great pick up by Glen.

As far as Dathomieyouhate and his love towards Ramon Van de Hare goes, and his hate for Bateer, I will tell you something. Ramon Van de Hare is terrible. He only played 2-3 games in Europe. Glen picked him up because he didn't want to pick up any more players from the draft. He picked him up because he is a big guy who *****MIGHT**** be a Rik Smits in 3-5 years 
*****IF**** he develops in the right way. Think about it, if Ramon Van de Hare sucks, then everyone forgets about him, he is just a 2nd rounder who cares, right? But if the guy becomes good in a couple of years, Glen is a genious. :grinning: 

Bateer is better than Ramon Van de Hare, get that right next time Dathomieyouhate.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

no no i never said van dam or whatever was better!! i would rather have van guy try to reech his potential.. but i rather see them trade a few of their pf to get a quality center. or big body something better then this dude


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

no no i never said van dam or whatever was better!! i would rather have van guy try to reech his potential.. but i rather see them trade a few of their pf to get a quality center. or big body something better then this dude


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

you don't have to post the same thing twice


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Really, dont pay attention to dathomieyouhate's posts, his posts are incredibly stupid


----------



## chan_icon (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope Bateer is a rap straight up for publicity.
I've seen him play for the national team and he's not very good. He seem to have his flashes but I think I remember he got dominated by some 6-8 Canadian from team canada.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chan_icon</b>!
> I hope Bateer is a rap straight up for publicity.
> I've seen him play for the national team and he's not very good. He seem to have his flashes but I think I remember he got dominated by some 6-8 Canadian from team canada.


really? cuz he was China's best player during the WC's.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

dathomieyouhate is really getting out of hand. his logics are confusing and he's asking for far too much. i don't think he realizes the big picture.


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> no no i never said van dam or whatever was better!! i would rather have van guy try to reech his potential.. but i rather see them trade a few of their pf to get a quality center. or big body something better then this dude



Hey, why dont you try and learn his name?

And he cant reach his potential if you throw him into the fire right away!!!!!

anyway, i agree, id like to see one of the PF's traded to get a good C, but there arent as many good C's on the market, and teams are hesitant to give them up because there is a shortage of good C's.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chan_icon</b>!
> I hope Bateer is a rap straight up for publicity.


How about that publicity. We've brought in a frenchman and a Chinese guy but still no Canadians. (COUGH) GET MAGLOIRE (COUGH)!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carl English</b>!
> 
> 
> How about that publicity. We've brought in a frenchman and a Chinese guy but still no Canadians. (COUGH) GET MAGLOIRE (COUGH)!


if only it were that easy.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

with L.Hunter,Hakeem,Mopete contract about to expire after next season. We might have a chance to sign Magloire if New Orleans decides to let him go.


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Bateer maybe the least talented Chinese player in the NBA, but he can still be a solid contributor, especially on the center position which is at its weakest in years. Bateer is slow-footed and foul-prone, but he is as strong as anyone in the NBA and he does have some scoring abilities. Besides he is a very decent passer too. Reports in China say that he's up to 325 pounds and has reduced the level of his body fat significantly. If the Raptors can give him some playing time next year, he maybe able to contribute. Last season he just got zero playing time on the Spurs behind Duncan, Robinson, Rose etc. He is going to go back to China after the signing this summer to play in the Asian Championship with Yao Ming and rest of the Chinese national team. He should be back in Toronto by the beginning of training camp.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Really, dont pay attention to dathomieyouhate's posts, his posts are incredibly stupid


LOL :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Thats true. Dathmieyouhate should put up better posts and stop dissing everyone else.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

This guy is a scary SOB, wouldn't want to run into him in a dark alley. He did great in his own league, but I'm not so sure about his ability to contribute in the NBA.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> no no i never said van dam or whatever was better!! i would rather have van guy try to reech his potential.. but i rather see them trade a few of their pf to get a quality center. or big body something better then this dude


believe me, with our financial resources and limited trade bait, we are VERY lucky to come out with Bateer at a good price. he's EXACTLY what we needed a big, strong body with some skill. who should have we taken? spend our full MLE on eldon cambell or something? weren't you around while we were trying to come up with a center that could be had through trade? obviously no one worthwhile was available...otherwise we would have traded. GG just got us TWO backup centers in a FA class where affordable ones were hard to come by.


----------



## CrimsonShadows (Jun 12, 2003)

I have seen Bateer play in the WC and I think overall he is very good as a Montross type centre. Big, Strong, 6 Fouls, and makes the other Centre tried pushing him around all night long. His downside is that he is SLOW... I mean SLOW  Which may not be that big of a disadventage in KO's Half court slow paced game. He can also create match up problems by leaving the paint and droping some shots from range. With decent minutes I see him as a 6 points, 6 rebounds, and 6 fouls guy.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

ya he's the our savior i think he'll dominate the east with his .3 a game he sure to put last years eric montross stats to shame.. GREAT STUFF!:laugh:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

If we all just ignore him, and I mean every post he makes, maybe he will just go away...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> If we all just ignore him, and I mean every post he makes, maybe he will just go away...


agreed. 
just until he makes decent posts.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

you guys are mad because i dont agree with you.. sorry bateer is garbage and if you cant take it cry me a river.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> you guys are mad because i dont agree with you.. sorry bateer is garbage and if you cant take it cry me a river.


And we're not sorry that your posts are pointless, nobody reads them, and you " " try " " (double quotes) to know your stuff in basketball. :laugh: :no: :laugh:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

bateer= garth joseph


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

slasher, stop encouraging him! I know it's hard, but we all have to show some self control if this is going to work!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

...and to think this started out as such a happy thread...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

too bad he doesn't realize the reason that people are ingoring him is not he doesn't agree with their points, it just he doens't know anything about basketball and he though he knows everything.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> too bad he doesn't realize the reason that people are ingoring him is not he doesn't agree with their points, it just he doens't know anything about basketball and he though he knows everything.


yes it is a shame that they don't go after this stuff a little more on these boards.

If you make an example out of 1 or 2 the rest would straighten up - but I suppose it is all about the hits.


----------



## FuddleDuddle (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't know why you guys get worked up about slamming this poor guy Bateer. So what, maybe he's no "Nasty Nate" Huffman but he's a big body in the middle the Raps need. I've never seen him play but I'm looking forward to watching the "Mongolian Mauler" do his stuff..... the Raps need some nasty real bad!


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

...Guess what? If you go into his profile, just select ignore (right under his contact info), and you will never see one of his messages again...for those of you who are that bothered by his posts...

ANYWAYS...Bateer is much better than Montross, and under the right circumstances (read: against scrubs or rookies) he could score quite easily one on one in the post. He'll drop a few jumpers, too.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FuddleDuddle</b>!
> I don't know why you guys get worked up about slamming this poor guy Bateer. So what, maybe he's no "Nasty Nate" Huffman but he's a big body in the middle the Raps need. I've never seen him play but I'm looking forward to watching the "Mongolian Mauler" do his stuff..... the Raps need some nasty real bad!


only one guy is hating on him, and he is IGNORED


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> ANYWAYS...Bateer is much better than Montross, and under the right circumstances (read: against scrubs or rookies) he could score quite easily one on one in the post. He'll drop a few jumpers, too.


Ok now you got me excited - I was waiting for a San Antonio Fan to weigh in on this one. 

With Vince, Lamond, Davis and AW Healthy and on their game I think we could throw a pilon out there again alot of the eastern teams in the center spot and come out peachy.

That is why Montross looked so good some nights - because he got (10,10) a double double by accident.

So if Bateer is better than that then he could make a decent impression in the east.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> slasher, stop encouraging him! I know it's hard, but we all have to show some self control if this is going to work!


Yes sir!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A little note on Bateer...

An estimated 400 million viewers tuned in on 3/3/02 when Mengke Bateer's Nuggets faced Wang Zhizhi's Mavericks as the game was broadcast in their native China.

...from Raptors.com.


----------

